# JoB seeker Visa - Process



## aman0035 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi 

I have total 7 years of experience in IT. Now I am looking forward to apply for Job Seeker Visa in Germany. I have so many queries related to it.

1) What all documents required for applying Job seeker visa. (document checklist)
2) I have completed all of my education from India, Do I need to get my degrees, Mark sheets and all educational documents assessed from any German Authority ? if yes, Please suggest name of authority.
3) in professional documents, only offer letters, relieving letters will serve the purpose or do I need some additional document in some specific format ? if yes, then kindly share the format.
4) Is it must to have any valid offer from German Employer before applying this Visa ?

It will be helpful if I can get sample format of some required documents.

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------

